# Drain material



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Only ran a drain cleaning machine twice. I don't know jack $h!t about drain cleaning strategies or techniques either as my job duties dont require this. But always trying to look ahead for the next guy. 

My question is what materials and fitting connections do you think are are best or worse for snaking a line in. Alloys, plastic, no hub, solvent weld, lead and oakum,etc. What are your thoughts on pvc solid core and foam core. Do you trust foam core pvc enough when running a line down it for it not to crack and or puncture through the wall? Maybe stories on this if you have any. Thanks dudes.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Lead is the worst followed by Gal. Not sure what solid or foam core PVC is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Iv'e blown through cell core PVC. 

Worse would be Orangeburg. City Engineer recently told me there's none left in Minneapolis. Hope he is right.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

For secondary lines lead is the worst, galvanized can be a pita, copper sucks but is manageable. For main lines suspended foam core and sdr does not get cleaned with mainline cable. In the ground I treat it all the same a good drain tech knows what he's fighting and what his blade is doing. Only exception is orangeburg. Single blade only(half pear). Also if your area is like mine expect 80's abs mains to be sheared off at the foundation.(at least half of em here are)


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

fixitright said:


> Iv'e blown through cell core PVC.
> 
> Worse would be Orangeburg. City Engineer recently told me there's none left in Minneapolis. Hope he is right.


Lucky ******* I fight the chit on a regular basis. I think half my town was built in the 50's


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

cable or root said:


> Lucky ******* I fight the chit on a regular basis. I think half my town was built in the 50's


Half of this town was built in the 50's. The other part in the 1800's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I won't cable lead I refer to a plumber for replacement. The worst IMO is galvanized 2" it's still around here for kitchen drains. I can get it but it's a forearm work out


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Orangeburg is a no go. Lead is a disaster waiting to happen. Galvy flat out sucks.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I will cable lead. I just make sure the HO knows that if I break it they buy it. It's only been an issue a few times. I usually use 1/4" on lead but I have used 3/8 on it to. 5/8 will not pass through some of the tighter turns.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know how I forgot to mention orangeburg. That chit sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Because in context, there wouldn't be many situations the op would see any fiber pipe.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> I will cable lead. I just make sure the HO knows that if I break it they buy it. It's only been an issue a few times. I usually use 1/4" on lead but I have used 3/8 on it to. 5/8 will not pass through some of the tighter turns.



I cable lead with my Erikson hand spinner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Not sure about the rest of you but the only time I see lead here on DWV is a drum trap on a tub. No way I'm touching that


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Unclog1776 said:


> Not sure about the rest of you but the only time I see lead here on DWV is a drum trap on a tub. No way I'm touching that


I see lead all the time. Usually used to make impossible bends and turns around floor joists. The lead usually transitions to cast in the basement or crawlspace. Lead ptraps are also common here.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I can walk a copper drum trap all day. Lead drum trap you are asking to flood the floor below


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My attitude on lead and drum traps is that it is clogged so it's broken...
Nothing to lose..

Yea... If I have to snake through a lead bend I will...
Especially on a closet bend without another access point to the clog...
I'll carefully slip it through the lead and into the cast iron before I start snaking...
On sink lines I'll soften up the bend in the cable and feed it through the lead bend by hand then work the machine on the pipe, I'll spin it on the way out through the lead...

Just initial acknowledging the "Hold Harmless Agreement" and if it works great...
If it doesn't this job turns into a plumbing job...

Lead drum traps are a drain cleaning via sawzall from the start...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> My attitude on lead and drum traps is that it is clogged so it's broken...
> Nothing to lose..
> 
> Yea... If I have to snake through a lead bend I will...
> ...



I don't think I've ever broken a lead closet bend, well maybe once. Like you said, carefully feed the end of the cable past the bend and you're good to go.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I don't think I've ever broken a lead closet bend, well maybe once. Like you said, carefully feed the end of the cable past the bend and you're good to go.


Yep! Usually no problem, but just initial the "Hold Harmless Agreement" because it can happen...

More often than not there isn't a problem...


----------

